# [SOLVED] Linux Mint 13 (Mate):Missing An Icon in Taskbar



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm missing the icon for internet connection (strength of the single bars /were you connect) in the taskbar. I don't have a clue how to get it back or where it is. I right clicked on the taskbar to open up panel but I didn't see the internet connection icon there. Thanks for any assistance you can give me. My regards.

Linux Mint 13 (Maya/Mate) 
64bit


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 (Mate):Missing An Icon in Taskbar*

Clicked under missing recommendation in Package Manager, typed in network connections and mark all listed software for download/install. I rebooted my computer and network manager icon was back on the taskbar.


----------

